# Please stop posting illegal activity/recommendations on here



## Throwback (Feb 19, 2010)

Before you post on here, please read the laws governing trapping and varmints. If you can post on here you can read. I highly recommend you read the regulations and do so pronto.

Ya'll would freak out if I told someone to sell deer meat, but for some reason selling coon meat seems to be OK. 

Shooting fox/bobcat, etc with anything but a small game weapon is illegal. Can I come shoot deer on your place with a .22lr just because I didn't read the regulations? No.

Keeping an animal alive in a live trap till some dude on the internet can come get it is illegal. 

Relocating them is illegal without a permit. 

Trapping without a license is illegal even if it is for coyotes. 

should I go on?   



T


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 19, 2010)

Mouse and rat trapping OK without a license?


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 19, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Mouse and rat trapping OK without a license?



Nope!


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## deerhunter2222 (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## dc02 (Feb 19, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Mouse and rat trapping OK without a license?



The lawyers are working on it.  Soon it will cost you a year of your time, a $2500 fine, court costs and they'll have 5 guys paid $24,000 per year driving around 8 hours of the day checking for violations allowed to perform no-knock checks to look under your sink for illegal mouse trapping, you'll have to perform community service with PETA and you'll have to register with the state and have it printed on your license that you trapped mice without a license.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 19, 2010)

smart aleck comments aside, if someone advertised deer meat for sale/trade on the main board or a deer and the comment "look what I shot with my .22 magnum" how long would it last?

T


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Feb 19, 2010)

op2:


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Someone was on here the other day saying he was about out of venison and wanted to buy some. Real smart folks lurking about.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 20, 2010)

Throwback said:


> smart aleck comments aside, if someone advertised deer meat for sale/trade on the main board or a deer and the comment "look what I shot with my .22 magnum" how long would it last?
> 
> T



I know T, and I agree with you.  I just cain't help the smart aleck part.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 20, 2010)

throwback is on one of his crazed ranting tares


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 20, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Someone was on here the other day saying he was about out of venison and wanted to buy some. Real smart folks lurking about.




Anyone who is a processer can sell there services in exchange for deer meat cant they?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 20, 2010)

Balv, 

I am quite aware that some folks live in other states and that is fine. 


T


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 20, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Anyone who is a processer can sell there services in exchange for deer meat cant they?



yes they can after season has closed.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 20, 2010)

I like the pic. from 2 days ago with the rabbits and a woodcock on the tailgate, woodcock season went out the Jan. 17. (federal bird same as killing a turkey)


----------



## squirrelhunter912 (Feb 20, 2010)

its perfectly legal if ya dont get caught hahahahaha jk jk


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 20, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I like the pic. from 2 days ago with the rabbits and a woodcock on the tailgate, woodcock season went out the Jan. 17. (federal bird same as killing a turkey)



Just because a fella posts a picture on this internet forum or any other internet forum in Feb. don't mean the picture was taken in Feb.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 20, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Just because a fella posts a picture on this internet forum or any other internet forum in Feb. don't mean the picture was taken in Feb.



What, pictures last past hunting seasons.......I have a hard time with the smart alec thing too!


----------



## jester (Feb 20, 2010)

Throwback said:


> should I go on?
> 
> 
> T




yes


----------



## repoman34 (Feb 20, 2010)

People from here would never take part in any illegal activities......


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 20, 2010)

beatin' a dead horse....so many wannabe rangers and attorney's on here....it's there business not yours


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 20, 2010)

.You can go to any deer processor and buy deer meat they have deer every year that no one picks up & they get sold for the  processing fee.Its better than throwing them in the dumpster!! I have plenty of ground deer if someone needs a little shoot me a PM i will GIVE you a few packs!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 20, 2010)

jester said:


> yes





Ok. Here are some more I can remember off the top of my head I have seen on here in the last few months. 


You have to check your traps every 24 hours. YOU can't just put one out and then go back "in a few days" when you feel like getting off your sorry rear end--trapping is a responsibility. If you are lazy stick to deer hunting.  


Possession of a raccoon to train a dog is illegal without a permit. 

Shooting a bobcat or fox using electronic calls is illegal. 


Snaring anything but beaver (and then only in or within 10 feet of water) is illegal. 

Putting out poison for coyotes (or anything else)  is illegal. 

selling  hides without first having a trapping license or fur dealer license is illegal. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 20, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> beatin' a dead horse....so many wannabe rangers and attorney's on here....it's there business not yours



Yeah that's me.  


T


----------



## jester (Feb 20, 2010)

life is to short to follow all the rules. 

i  96%  don't want to start an argument but why do you care throwback?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 20, 2010)

jester said:


> life is to short to follow all the rules.
> 
> i  96%  don't want to start an argument but why do you care throwback?



Because these people make *ME* look bad. 

That's why. 



T


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

ok.


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 21, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I like the pic. from 2 days ago with the rabbits and a woodcock on the tailgate, woodcock season went out the Jan. 17. (federal bird same as killing a turkey)



Its very possible the woodcock was killed the 17th and the picture was posted on the 18th . Most of these guys are good folks and i know P&Y Finally personally & he has the upmost respect for all Game Laws he is one of the better guys on this Site.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 21, 2010)

Does that mean if a bobcat or fox comes into my call I cant shoot him with my coyote gun (.223)???


----------



## Coastie (Feb 21, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> Does that mean if a bobcat or fox comes into my call I cant shoot him with my coyote gun (.223)???



Not in Georgia.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Buckmaster32 said:


> Its very possible the woodcock was killed the 17th and the picture was posted on the 18th . Most of these guys are good folks and i know P&Y Finally personally & he has the upmost respect for all Game Laws he is one of the better guys on this Site.



But it's Feb.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 21, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Just because a fella posts a picture on this internet forum or any other internet forum in Feb. don't mean the picture was taken in Feb.



Well he claimed to have killed the rabbits and the land owner killed the woodcock the day before the posting. I am not assuming anything,either outlaw or lier you pic.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 21, 2010)

balvarik said:


> Turkey??
> When were Turkey Federally mandated as "Migratory fowl"??
> 
> You must have meant like a Dove/Duck/Goose/Swan/Crane.
> ...



I did not say migratory, I said federally protected. Illegal turkey harvest = federal court.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Throwback said:


> Before you post on here, please read the laws governing trapping and varmints. If you can post on here you can read. I highly recommend you read the regulations and do so pronto.
> 
> Ya'll would freak out if I told someone to sell deer meat, but for some reason selling coon meat seems to be OK.
> 
> ...





No need to go on, should feed them more garbage so when Mr. green jeans shows they can say "but the guys on GON said it would be ok to do this". You can't fix stupid. By the way if you tell th GW that the reason that you are breaking the law is that you got bogus information from the GON web site then he will let you go.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> I did not say migratory, I said federally protected. Illegal turkey harvest = federal court.



It's not a federally protected bird because it's not protected under the migratory  bird treaty. The only way you'd end up in federal court with an illegal turkey is if it was killed illegally on a federal property such as a military base or you killed it in illegally another state and brought it back into GA (lacey act violation). 


T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

lungbuster123 said:


> Does that mean if a bobcat or fox comes into my call I cant shoot him with my coyote gun (.223)???



Yes and it's been that way for 30 years probably at least. 


T


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Throwback said:


> It's not a federally protected bird because it's not protected under the migratory  bird treaty. The only way you'd end up in federal court with an illegal turkey is if it was killed illegally on a federal property such as a military base or you killed it in illegally another state and brought it back into GA (lacey act violation).
> 
> 
> T



OK what about the woodcock?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess ill have to start carrying a 22lr instead of my .223 then


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

lung, all small game weapons are legal. 

.22 rimfire and smaller (.17 caliber is fine) I'd use a .22 magnum. 

shotguns loaded with #2 shot or smaller and muzzleloaders/archery are legal. 

T


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

Throwback you do not care about the children yet you care if a man kills a bobcat with a 30-06?


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> Throwback you do not care about the children yet you care if a man kills a bobcat with a 30-06?



????


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

Personal opinion, and we all know what that is worth, I think T made a good post. Of course you may not agree but when Mr Green Jeans shows up at someone house from here with pictures that was posted here and use it to make a case, well then maybe it will be more important of a post.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> Throwback you do not care about the children yet you care if a man kills a bobcat with a 30-06?



Yes. You breed em you feed em. I am not an ATM for a random baby's mama. 

I need the money to buy steel traps and feed MY kids. 



T


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

ok.

trapping is cruel anyway.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> ok.
> 
> trapping is cruel anyway.



Surely you jest!?!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> ok.
> 
> trapping is cruel anyway.



So is hunting and fishing. 



T


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

do you think that the fish feel the hook?


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

Sure it does.....why you think they fight so good.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

if someone was pulling you in a direction you did not intend to go would you not fight so good? 

pain isnt the issue there, i do not believe.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

Then you are saying that fish do NOT feel pain?


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

no i am not.

i think he feels alot less pain than the fox thats hand is broke in a trap for a day until trapper joe gets there.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmm, then maybe I misunderstood. They are not reacting from pain? They are just reacting from being pulled in a direct they wish not to go? Nevermind the point of a hook yanked through their mouth?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> no i am not.
> 
> i think he feels alot less pain than the fox thats hand is broke in a trap for a day until trapper joe gets there.



Let me guess. You enjoy fishing. 


T


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually I believe both are right, pain is the first part of the fish's fight. Then being dragged in a direction they wish not to go is what continues the fight.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> do you think that the fish feel the hook?



DO you think they don't? Do you think the deer that gets shot and lays there bleating is enjoying life? 

T


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

you think it hurts when that sharp needle goes through that thin piece of skin? 

surely there is no pain after the fact.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

The ignorance of people about trapping that call themselves sportsmen is sad. 

T


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> you think it hurts when that sharp needle goes through that thin piece of skin?
> 
> surely there is no pain after the fact.



Just stirring?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> you think it hurts when that sharp needle goes through that thin piece of skin?
> 
> surely there is no pain after the fact.



and no pain after the foot goes numb on the fox. 

How do you think animals are caught live and traded between states for population replenishment, such as otters? 

Ill answer it for you--steel traps mostly. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh please one certain administrator on the board please answer my prayers......

T


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Just stirring?



Thats what I was hoping, but Im not too sure.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

i do not know much about trapping. as you trappers can tell.

but i could care less what caliber a man uses while hunting predators.

i do think the trapped animals hurt more than the caught fish.

and i do not know what stirring is. I am new here. I read the new member package page but i do not recall anything about stirring there. I will go read it again.

Im not looking for trouble from you trappers. I just like a good discussion.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe this will help with your thoughts:
"The experiment shows that fish do not only respond to painful stimuli with reflexes, but change their behavior also after the event," said Janicke Nordgreen, a doctoral student in the Norwegian School of Veterinary Science. "Together with what we know from experiments carried out by other groups, this indicates that the fish consciously perceive the test situation as painful and switch to behaviors indicative of having been through an aversive experience."
Link to the rest of the study:
http://www.livescience.com/animals/090430-fish-feel-pain-too.html


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> i do not know much about trapping. as you trappers can tell.
> 
> but i could care less what caliber a man uses while hunting predators.
> 
> ...



go to the national trappers association website and watch the video at the left hand side. 

Personally. I don't CARE if a bobcat is shot with a 30-06, as long as it is LEGAL to do so. My problem is with people doing somehting illegal, then thinking that for some reason since its not a deer or turkey it don't matter, apparently, and they can just post it on here. 

T


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

never said fish dont feel pain and act accordingly. 

i do say the trapped animals feel more pain. 

throwback is the one who brought up fishing!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey, maybe next we can discuss whether or not animals enjoy sex?!?


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> never said fish dont feel pain and act accordingly.
> 
> i do say the trapped animals feel more pain.
> 
> throwback is the one who brought up fishing!



The pain of a trapped animal is just like the pain of a hooked fish, The pain is short lived as the paw/pad which ever, is soon numb.


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

And going back to where you made the statement of the fox's broken hand......if the fox's (paw) is broken.....the trapper is not doing something right.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

does it break the bone?


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

It should not, if it does then the trapper is doing something wrong.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

good to know. 

thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

jester said:


> does it break the bone?



if it does something wasn't done right and needs to be corrected. 

Nothing is 100%, just like in fishing, sometimes the hook goes too deep. Sometimes a shot at a deer/turkey hits them and they get away but you  knowthey will die. 

MOST fox now caught in ga are sold to foxpens. they REQUIRE the foxes to be in excellent shape. So it is to the trappers benefit to make SURE they are in great shape. 

also, traps today are a far cry from those of even 20 or 30 years ago, wide cast jaws, short chains with shock springs on them, laminated jaws and offset jaws have made a big difference. 

This is the first year I have trapped in 25 years. I am shocked at how much better the traps and equipment have come in that regard. 



T


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

If the trap breaks the bone it makes it easier for the animal to escape. As it would only be flesh and muscle holding the animal at that point. They would then be able to tear said muscle and flesh and get loose. So in reality the trapper does NOT want it to break the animal leg/ paw/ pad.


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 21, 2010)

LEON MANLEY said:


> Well he claimed to have killed the rabbits and the land owner killed the woodcock the day before the posting. I am not assuming anything,either outlaw or lier you pic.



So im an outlaw or a liar huh?
Look bud, I dont know where you get off on name calling, I dont know you from anybody and as far as I know, you dont know me. 
The woodcock was killed out of season and it WAS NOT killed by me as I stated in my post. As if I owe you an explination, I took my dogs and hunted on a friend of a friends property. Personally I HATE for somebody to shoot anything other than a rabbit while hunting with my dogs and I had already informed them DO NOT jump shoot any rabbits. I guess I just assumed that I didnt have to read  them the regulations before we hunted. When we got back to the truck I asked them not to put the woodcock in the picture as it was out of season. Their response was "its the same as quail season" so I wasnt going to argue. 
Now,you have the whole story about the woodcock incident Mr. TattleTale. If you have any more problems with me then be a man and respond in a PM and i'll be more than happy to give you my phone # to discuss it further where you cant hide behind your keyboard.
Thanks,
Chris Childers


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

Trapping still suffers the stigma from years gone by. People really should learn more about it and not just believe what they are told. As T just stated trapping has came a longggggg way in the last several years.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

i appreciate the trapping information. It really cleared some things up.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

jester, the trapper aims for the jaws to close across the pad, not up on the leg, which will result in a broken leg not being an option to begin with. That way if he turns it loose (which happens some of the time for different reasons) it can go about life as normal. 


sorry to get so upset it's just these kinds of posts come on here pretty often and it aggravates us. If every couple of days someone on the deer hunting forum started talking about how shooting deer was cruel--same respone but in spades. 



T


----------



## tikka20 (Feb 21, 2010)

well jester how do you suggest we control the predator and varmint species that if overpopulated cause major problems to other species and to themselves hang on i got it we can get a hotdog and call say here kitty kitty or come here you cute little pup as they come in and eat the hotdog out your hand u then pick them up and cradle them in your arms and transport them too a remote island in the carribean idea number two we could tie a hot dog on a hook and cast it by a creek and sit in a tree and wait til a hungry fox or coon walks by and then reel like heck


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh and stirring.....or pot stirring....that refers to just getting people riled up.


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

I suggest you call throwback. he seems to be a very honest, knowledgeable, trapper.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 21, 2010)

and away we go.......

T


----------



## jester (Feb 21, 2010)

TBurnham said:


> Oh and stirring.....or pot stirring....that refers to just getting people riled up.



ok. 

well if my misunderstandings about trapping gets people riled up then i guess i stirred.


----------



## Alaska (Feb 22, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> beatin' a dead horse....so many wannabe rangers and attorney's on here....it's there business not yours



While I will agree there are many that try to unjustly uphold the laws , the truth is that there are many more that dont know or understand the laws. While I or others may not be paid  to enforce the law it IS EVERYONES responsibility as ethical sportsmans to inform them of the laws by whatever means.I dont wannabe a Ranger nor an Attorney but I do want to ensure that my decendants are able to enjoy the same privelages those before me have provided. It might be their (LEO) business but it is everyones wildlife!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 22, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> beatin' a dead horse....so many wannabe rangers and attorney's on here....it's there business not yours



I  hope you remember that when one of your probationers smokes some weed or drinks a little beer at home one night. 



T


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 22, 2010)

Throwback said:


> Because these people make *ME* look bad.
> 
> That's why.
> T



With that Avatar, Anyone on Heehaw makes you look bad.  


Just kidding.  Don't get your bloomers in a ruffle.


Trappers do get a bad rap...


----------



## Throwback (Feb 22, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> With that Avatar, Anyone on Heehaw makes you look bad.
> 
> 
> Just kidding.  Don't get your bloomers in a ruffle.
> ...



another one ignorant of the history of hunting in america. 

never ceases to amaze me. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Lilly


T


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 22, 2010)

Throwback said:


> another one ignorant of the history of hunting in america.
> 
> never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> ...




I guess it is unfortunate i never heard of him then huh...

Oh well...time to go lose sleep over it.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2010)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I guess it is unfortunate i never heard of him then huh...
> 
> Oh well...time to go lose sleep over it.



change the bottom part of your sigline before you drift off. 

T


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Feb 23, 2010)

It says Ben lilly wasnt even a conservationist ....and hes your avatar? but from your opinions your it sounds like your aldo leopold's brother


----------



## GusGus (Feb 23, 2010)

Throwback said:


> another one ignorant of the history of hunting in america.
> 
> never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> ...



Great read T. Im looking into getting into trapping myself.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Feb 23, 2010)

Throwback said:


> If you are lazy stick to deer hunting.
> 
> 
> T





Not T this is whats gonna get you in trouble haha.  


In all honesty i agree with you there are tons of illegal activities mentioned within the trapping forums.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2010)

its amazing to me the amount of hunters, fishermen and sportmen that still get bambi syndrome when it comes to trapping. (thats not pointed at any one person, i've seen it a lot since the past few months.)

as for posting illegal activity, its none of my business what other people do with their spare time, and i don't have a leg to stand on when it comes to telling them to quit it, but its hilarious to see it posted on the internet, you got lucky you didn't get caught doing it, but now your going to push your luck by showing the whole wide world about it (again, not pointed at any one person)


----------



## Throwback (Feb 23, 2010)

gent4561, 

i was poking a few people, not meant seriously. 

I aggravate my co-workers/friends with that line. 

T


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey T, I'm glad you put the link up about your avatar because I been wondering who that was....I think its safe to say me and Mr. Lilly could have shared stories around a fire for days....


----------



## famlytraprz (Feb 23, 2010)

jester said:


> i do not know much about trapping. as you trappers can tell.
> 
> but i could care less what caliber a man uses while hunting predators.
> 
> ...


Why don't you find a gardening forum for your discussions instead of a trapping site?


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Feb 23, 2010)

famlytraprz said:


> Why don't you find a gardening forum for your discussions instead of a trapping site?



Yep I agree they need to join another forum cause it sure smells like PETA is trying to hijack someones post?


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Lets do our part and......


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Feb 23, 2010)

dadsbuckshot said:


> Lets do our part and......


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 7, 2010)

p&y finally said:


> So im an outlaw or a liar huh?
> Look bud, I dont know where you get off on name calling, I dont know you from anybody and as far as I know, you dont know me.
> The woodcock was killed out of season and it WAS NOT killed by me as I stated in my post. As if I owe you an explination, I took my dogs and hunted on a friend of a friends property. Personally I HATE for somebody to shoot anything other than a rabbit while hunting with my dogs and I had already informed them DO NOT jump shoot any rabbits. I guess I just assumed that I didnt have to read  them the regulations before we hunted. When we got back to the truck I asked them not to put the woodcock in the picture as it was out of season. Their response was "its the same as quail season" so I wasnt going to argue.
> Now,you have the whole story about the woodcock incident Mr. TattleTale. If you have any more problems with me then be a man and respond in a PM and i'll be more than happy to give you my phone # to discuss it further where you cant hide behind your keyboard.
> ...



I did not tell on you, the pic and story did enough.  I sent you a PM     " A HIT DOG WILL HOLLER"


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 7, 2010)

p&y finally said:


> So im an outlaw or a liar huh?
> Look bud, I dont know where you get off on name calling, I dont know you from anybody and as far as I know, you dont know me.
> The woodcock was killed out of season and it WAS NOT killed by me as I stated in my post. As if I owe you an explination, I took my dogs and hunted on a friend of a friends property. Personally I HATE for somebody to shoot anything other than a rabbit while hunting with my dogs and I had already informed them DO NOT jump shoot any rabbits. I guess I just assumed that I didnt have to read  them the regulations before we hunted. When we got back to the truck I asked them not to put the woodcock in the picture as it was out of season. Their response was "its the same as quail season" so I wasnt going to argue.
> Now,you have the whole story about the woodcock incident Mr. TattleTale. If you have any more problems with me then be a man and respond in a PM and i'll be more than happy to give you my phone # to discuss it further where you cant hide behind your keyboard.
> ...



It's obvious that your PM function does not work or you would have used it, instead of hiding behind your keyboard, be a responsible adult and take responsibility for your actions instead of whining like a school girl.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 7, 2010)

5HwnBoys said:


> Yep I agree they need to join another forum cause it sure smells like PETA is trying to hijack someones post?



You got that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Mar 7, 2010)

Greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world Chris, its not even worth the argument.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Mar 7, 2010)

Throwback said:


> gent4561,
> 
> i was poking a few people, not meant seriously.
> 
> ...



dont worry i gotcha


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 8, 2010)

rabbit hunter said:


> Greater is he that is in you, than he that is in the world Chris, its not even worth the argument.



Your exactly right Talmadge.
I deleted my comment and i'll just let it go. No need in arguing with the wall


----------



## moodman (Mar 14, 2010)

*Bet ya!*



Throwback said:


> Before you post on here, please read the laws governing trapping and varmints. If you can post on here you can read. I highly recommend you read the regulations and do so pronto.
> 
> Ya'll would freak out if I told someone to sell deer meat, but for some reason selling coon meat seems to be OK.
> 
> ...


Your the guy in the hunting club everyone hates......


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 15, 2010)

AAHHH Come on guys.....no new post today!!!!!

This is a good thread!!! Keep it goin...


----------



## coyotebgone (Mar 16, 2010)

Throwback, 

I agree with you. but you shouldn't cut someone a break because he is 18. (in another post). If it illegal activity (transferring hogs) then it shouldnt' be done.  No matter the age.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 16, 2010)

coyotebgone said:


> Throwback,
> 
> I agree with you. but you shouldn't cut someone a break because he is 18. (in another post). If it illegal activity (transferring hogs) then it shouldnt' be done.  No matter the age.



Oh I totally agree, it was just he was a little TOO hard on the kid. 

T


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 16, 2010)

Throwback said:


> Yes. You breed em you feed em. I am not an ATM for a random baby's mama.
> 
> I need the money to buy steel traps and feed MY kids.
> 
> ...



amen to that!


----------



## armalite (Mar 20, 2010)

let us cross over the river and rest under the shade of the trees.


----------



## Resica (Mar 20, 2010)

armalite said:


> let us cross over the river and rest under the shade of the trees.



Ok Stonewall.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 29, 2010)

I give up. post away. 

T


----------



## wacknstack (Mar 31, 2010)

Throwback, you need to go sit in the woods and just be still for a few hours and relax man. Life is to short to be worried about every one else. Dont be mad Im just sayin youll be happier that way.


----------

